# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  فرق بین تایپک و پست چیست؟

## afsharm

فرق بین تایپک و پست چیست؟

----------


## Chabok

به مجموعه ای از نوشته ها(پست ها) که در یک موضوع هستند تاپیک می گویند .

در واقع یک تاپیک ، گروه بندی ای است برای پست ها

این پست من و پست بالای شما تا اینجا این تاپیک <<*فرق بین تایپک و پست چیست؟* >> رو تشکیل داده اند .

----------


## afsharm

علی الظاهر تایپک همان Thread و پست هم همان post است؟

----------

